# What happens to the military when SHTF?



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

I've wanted to enlist in the coast guard, national guard, or marine corps for some time now but earlier today I had the thought of what if SHTF while I was in the service? What are you guys' thoughts on that?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just like law enforcement I would suspect that they will continue to serve until someone tells them to go home or until they make a personal decision to return to their families. Some will desert but I would expect most to carry one as long as they can. It really depends on the event and how severe it is. I suppose it also depends in part on the branch of service. The Air Force for example would find it very difficult to continue operations after an EMP.


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

I hate what if games, but what if the scenario happens too quickly to receive orders or there is a complete collapse of structure?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought that folks joined the service *for SHTF scenarios*... ?

From what I understand if you join the Marines you will be sent overseas to BECOME someones SHTF scenario 

I wish you the best whatever choice you make -- not an easy choice I am sure.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> what if the scenario happens too quickly to receive orders or there is a complete collapse of structure?


As long as their is one person with leadership ability in the unit, structure will not collapse. In the absence of orders they will focus on surviving or like I said before; disband.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

All three of my boys are in the military. We have discussed the issue at length. Because I am as prepared and as safe as I can be, they are free to make decisions based on the situation at hand. All three have said they will stay in their units and only go AWOL if there is no hope OR if the Constitution is has been abandoned. They have said the same thing as Sentry as long as there is leadership the military will hold together. If things get so bad that the military falls apart, then it really will be TEOTWAWKI! Then, they will come home to Texas.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

stephengrem said:


> I've wanted to enlist in the coast guard, national guard, or marine corps for some time now but earlier today I had the thought of what if SHTF while I was in the service? What are you guys' thoughts on that?


Stephen (I have a STephen, too), I would not make a decision based on what might happen. I would go ahead and join the Guard or do whatever you want. You still need to LIVE YOUR LIFE! Don't let the unknown hold you back.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Join up. Youll get good training for when shtf. If it hits when youre in atleast youll be with some well armed bro's and you can help folks out on your way home if it comes to that. Be an oathkeeper. We need good folks in good positions.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the military will be our saving grace. There are many great leaders in the military now, and I think if our goobermint falls, they'll take over and lead our country the easy it should have been getting led all along.

I may be biased though. I know if Colonel Khan were still around, I'd pledge fealty. General Mattis too.


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to think that when that happens they will be there for us but knowing our currupt government who wants our complete control and be they're robots I feel they will be against us


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

zachG23 said:


> I would like to think that when that happens they will be there for us but knowing our currupt government who wants our complete control and be they're robots I feel they will be against us


Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.......OK then...........................:teehee:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If you don’t mind being away and protecting your Family then join..my son and I have discussed this and he believes about half of his station will leave..I reminded him of Katrina and how many Police left to save and protect their Families..


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you want a real life example of what happens when a country falls apart just look back at the Soviet Union and their troops in East Germany. When it fell apart for them and the wall came down between the East and West German areas the Soviets did not have the money to get or their troops home. The West Germans had to help them by getting trains to ship their people home. 

Imagine now if our economy were to collapse and we had troops all over the place like Afghanistan or Korea. How would they get home? As the world economy goes deeper in the hole look for more troops to be called home. 

Would I want my kid to join the military now? No. GB.


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldn't give up on it just because something might happen but I really want to get an idea of how things would happen. 

You guys are right though it would help more than hurt. 

Kejmack & Revwc, I hope for good luck for your boys. What branch did they go into?


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> If you want a real life example of what happens when a country falls apart just look back at the Soviet Union and their troops in East Germany. When it fell apart for them and the wall came down between the East and West German areas the Soviets did not have the money to get or their troops home. The West Germans had to help them by getting trains to ship their people home.
> 
> Imagine now if our economy were to collapse and we had troops all over the place like Afghanistan or Korea. How would they get home? As the world economy goes deeper in the hole look for more troops to be called home.
> 
> Would I want my kid to join the military now? No. GB.


 That is my main concern getting screwed royally and not able to even do my job. Just sitting and waiting for help that's not coming. But I'm hoping that if I go coast guard or national guard I can stay close to home (or atleast in America) if Things go wrong.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

A lot of people here are old enough to remember when Chernobyl blew up, and then later, the collapse of the soviet union some 5 and 1/2 years later. 

The Sov's couldn't pay their conscripts, nor could they feed them! They were fishing for lunch and dinner in toxic polluted canals and streams. It was either that or starve!

We were pumping billions of dollars into their economy to bribe anyone and everyone necessary to start locking down as much of their nuclear arsenal and projects as we could before the stuff went walk-about and ended up in a dirty bomb in London, Amman, Washington, etc... I scream holy hell about our national debt on a daily basis, but as far as I'm concerned that was money WELL SPENT!!!

Now, in regards to what happens if we collapse? I dont think China, the emerging "new" Russia or any of the other potential wanna-be super powers are going to bother stepping in. We're on our own, and we'll be getting kicked while we're down by anyone able to do it!

Our military is heavily dependent on civilian industry. Seen a lot of massive farms on Marine Corpse bases? No? That's because they don't exist. The Corps doesn't grow crops or raise cattle, same with the rest, although there are SOME bases that do have large farms (I've heard of 2 army bases), and that's pretty cool!!

But for the most part they need constant support from existing infrastructure to sustain "normal" day to day operations. No civilian employees, no civilian trucks, no civilian factories... no military.

Granted... when SHTF, they'll have to adjust rapidly, and there are laagers of supplies, sure... BUT!!! does anyone really think every little E1-E5 is going to get to bring his wife and 2.3 kids and dog and BUG IN to the base and be taken care of? Uhhhhhh... probably not?

I dont think the military will be in any special situation other than they've got some preps on hand and those will be consumed really fast, and once it becomes more of a liability than a benefit to be in uniform on base then trying to slug it out getting out of dodge...

in an absolutely worst case scenario, they'll be armed, moving in groups, combat trained in house to house clearing operations and they'll be no different than the bikers or the prisoners running amok.

I realize that's very bleak, but what else would they do? Sit in a circle, sing camp fire songs and hold hands while they quietly starve to death?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

In this situation I think third world. 

In a total SH!T situation I would expect large scale desertion of the troops to go home and protect their families in they're distant. Now if they're close it gets scary. I think they'd try to impose order, and they'd do it by force. 

I look to Katrina and how the military treated the people they where supposed there to save. Just read Zeitoun and you can get scared. A prepper who stayed home to watch and repair his house and check on his business while his family bugged out to relatives. Arrested on suspicion, treated like an animal, sent to maximum security and pretty much denied every right the bill of rights offers. And who did most of it? The military. Top it off with the cop leading a paramilitary unit didn't both locking up his house so thieves stripped his place. And this happened to a US citizen standing in a house he owned because a vehicle outside matched the description of one used to rob a big box store.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> I think the military will be our saving grace. There are many great leaders in the military now, and I think if our goobermint falls, they'll take over and lead our country the easy it should have been getting led all along.
> 
> I may be biased though. I know if Colonel Khan were still around, I'd pledge fealty. General Mattis too.


I really liked Gen Mattis, but my favorite is LtGen Sattler USMC!


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I think of it this way. Our Military is out there so that The S#!T dosent Hit The Fan, so i think you would be a SHTF Deterent. Hell back in my day everybody was worried about the USSR in a SHTF senario, but they took one look at us and didnt want to fight, I dont think anybody but Al Keda wants to0 and they cant even bust a grape to bring about a SHTF event(They got lucky at the twin towers and that wont happen again). I was in the corps for 4 years (Marine Fighter Squadrons). I signed a contract that said I wouldnt go overseas during my 1st 4 year tour. Thats how I got stationed here in Yuma as an F-4 Phantom Mechanic in a training squadron for 3.5 years in my 1st enlistment. I dont know if that kind of deal is available today. But rest assured the Corps wont desintagrate like other services if TSHTF. They are in a world of S#!T most of the time and do quite well. Great training and cool toys BTW. Money for college, free meals, no rent, you could buy preps and rent a climate controlled storage unit here in the states or store them at a relatives place at least they would have something if TSHTF and you were on active duty at the time, if not you would be light years ahead of most preppers. Doode you can travel the world on the Tax Payers Dime and we are glad to pay for it. Just remember if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time your number may be up, but that can happen now. I live my life and always have as though the S#!t is not going to hit the fan, but I prep for it. Life is more than waiting for TSTFTF.
PS Id give my left testicle to work on the new F-35B the corps is buying and all 5 squadrons will be stationed here in Yuma they have aready built 2 hangars for them and the 1st plane is due next month. The Training squadron will not leave yuma. Nice Gigg if you can get it


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

stephengrem said:


> . Just sitting and waiting for help that's not coming. But I'm hoping that if I go coast guard or national guard I can stay close to home (or atleast in America) if Things go wrong.


Stephen, the military does not sit there and wait for help to come. They ARE the help!!!

All three of mine are in the Army National Guard. Being in the Guard does not mean you will stay close to home. One has been to Iraq twice, one is currently in Afghanistan and the third is headed to Afghanistan.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Stephen, welcome to the forum. 

As a former Coastie, let me just say this: there is no way in Hell that I would go back to the Coast Guard. Likewise the Marines: 40% of them are total nut-job psychos, 40% are permanent teenagers, and about 20% go on to become functioning human beings. The chAir Force is a great organization, but slow to promote; if you are just looking to get the military job experience and perks, go Air National Guard. The Navy is probably the best active branch, with the Army coming in just above the Marine Corps.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Trip286 said:


> I think the military will be our saving grace. There are many great leaders in the military now, and I think if our goobermint falls, they'll take over and lead our country the easy it should have been getting led all along.
> 
> I may be biased though. I know if Colonel Khan were still around, I'd pledge fealty. General Mattis too.


It would be nice if that happens but I doubt it. I think the government knows who they can trust and who they can't trust in the military. We're going to live in a police state and they'll make sure the military doesn't interfere with that. I expect foreign troops to do the things the American military wouldn't do in America.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Stephen, welcome to the forum.
> 
> As a former Coastie, let me just say this: there is no way in Hell that I would go back to the Coast Guard. Likewise the Marines: 40% of them are total nut-job psychos, 40% are permanent teenagers, and about 20% go on to become functioning human beings. The chAir Force is a great organization, but slow to promote; if you are just looking to get the military job experience and perks, go Air National Guard. The Navy is probably the best active branch, with the Army coming in just above the Marine Corps.


Not sure what Marines you knew, but I disagree with you on that description. I served 11 years in the Marines before being injured in Desert Storm and medically retired. Marines have the smallest budget, the oldest weapons and are normally tasked with shit jobs nobody else wants. Hence the Marines are trained to not only be very dangerous with knife, bayonet, rifle, pistol and even their own bodies. Hand in hand with that is also taught mental toughness; never give up, always think you are the baddest, the meanest, the toughest S.O.B. in any/all situations.

Marines, the best friend you can ever have and the worst enemy you can ever imagine.

Semper Fi


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

semperscott said:


> Not sure what Marines you knew, but I disagree with you on that description. I served 11 years in the Marines before being injured in Desert Storm and medically retired. Marines have the smallest budget, the oldest weapons and are normally tasked with shit jobs nobody else wants. Hence the Marines are trained to not only be very dangerous with knife, bayonet, rifle, pistol and even their own bodies. Hand in hand with that is also taught mental toughness; never give up, always think you are the baddest, the meanest, the toughest S.O.B. in any/all situations.
> 
> Marines, the best friend you can ever have and the worst enemy you can ever imagine.
> 
> Semper Fi


Thank you for your service. This is coming from a Chair Force Senior NCO who spent a ton of time siting in the sand box!


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you ComputerGuy for you service. I have the utmost respect and appreciation for anyone who has served in the Armed Services of this great nation. 

Just understand that my personal opinion is that Marines are the best.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

semperscott said:


> Marines have the smallest budget, the oldest weapons and are normally tasked with shit jobs nobody else wants.
> 
> Semper Fi


LOL, my boys say the same thing.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Millitary units are made up of individuals too. As such in a SHTF scenario and thre is no clear chain of functioning command you will have the same range of responses as you will have among the civillian population with the exception that they MAY start off better equipped to creat mayhem whether they choose to settle with locals and pursue bad guys or whether they choose to be bad guys you will see it all. And yes those that just pick up the ruck and bug out to home. As for joining I think it is an excellent idea I woulnd't trade my life experiences gained in the millitary for anything even if it did lend itself to my later physical demise. It was worth it. AS for yourself how WILL you act if it happens are you going to fall in and be part of a millitary gang doing unspeakable things (this applies to while there still IS a comand structer too) or will you bug out to help your home, or will you band together with your mates and be someones gaurdian angel. YOu are the master of your destiny you know what constitutes right and wrong you will know when you are beyond your oath will you go on and go along or will you stop it. We need a moral majority in the services if we have that then we can continue to maintain our faith and trust in our millitary. 

So go for it. As for whether your mates are doing bad things it falls back to what your momma said if all your friends are jumping off a cliff are you gonna jump too? YOu join and YOU be the one that leads your mates into doing what is right. 

There thats my $.02 and at least another $.98 in potentially useless rambling


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Stephen, welcome to the forum.
> 
> As a former Coastie, let me just say this: there is no way in Hell that I would go back to the Coast Guard. Likewise the Marines: 40% of them are total nut-job psychos, 40% are permanent teenagers, and about 20% go on to become functioning human beings. The chAir Force is a great organization, but slow to promote; if you are just looking to get the military job experience and perks, go Air National Guard. The Navy is probably the best active branch, with the Army coming in just above the Marine Corps.


WOW I really dont think you could have insulted me worse if you tried.....
S/O is a marine, Dad was navy, Daughter is Army , and I was air force rotc.....

Do what your heart tells you in when or if you join. Dont worry about what might happen do something today. Only you know what is best for yourself. Good luck if you do and I know many on here will be proud of what you have done, me included.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I thought that folks joined the service *for SHTF scenarios*... ?
> 
> From what I understand if you join the Marines you will be sent overseas to BECOME someones SHTF scenario
> 
> I wish you the best whatever choice you make -- not an easy choice I am sure.


*Re: op *You may want to review the breakup of the former Soviet Bloc. They were bad ass until..... well, somebody pulled the plug.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

stephengrem said:


> I hate what if games, but what if the scenario happens too quickly to receive orders or there is a complete collapse of structure?


The military is to a certain degree able to deal with mayhem.
After all, thats sorta what armed conflict is all about.

My .02 would be that the military overall would attempt to keep doing its assigned tasks until it is unable to do so.
If the situation was as quick as you say, there wouldn't be much time for people to leave their units anyways, and members with dependents will have their welfare to consider as well.


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow this got a lot more replies than I thought it would. 
Thanks guys.
I' ll continue to look into which branch.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The military maintains a years rations for all active duty personel.

I assume this would be enough to keep a sufficent force on hand.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

BillM said:


> The military maintains a years rations for all active duty personel.
> 
> I assume this would be enough to keep a sufficent force on hand.


And to persude them to do the bidding on who's behalf, one world government, or Joe six pack?


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Honestly, being Army I can say that many and I mean many would bug out if the situation is bad enough like say the worst scenarios (E.M.P or total collapse of society) as for the military keeping enough supplies to last a year with no disrespect intended I will say I chuckled. Under President Bush we did, under Odumba well... let's just say I have had to use computer paper as T.P, soldiers that are married are told to bring food from home when we go to the field to train because we simply do not have the supplies, but hey according to him "The military is not asking for money". 

Oh and here is a food for thought there is a plan in place that if say an invasion force that was just wrecking destruction on our troops came to the USA an order would go out to "disperse" they would tell us to take what supplies we could weapons, ammo, even vehicles and essentially fight an insurgency.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That wuld actually make sense once a EMP or other disaster wrecked the infrastructure that keeps the millitary supplied and effective as a line force. As anyone who has looked at millitary history or just paid attention to our own Nam Vets knows an insurgency read Guerilla War is especially effective. Also note that those wars are especially hard on the civillian population. Also so note that to that civillian populace often the "freedom fighters" are as bad as the invaders.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

MsSage said:


> WOW I really dont think you could have insulted me worse if you tried.....
> S/O is a marine, Dad was navy, Daughter is Army , and I was air force rotc.....


Haha, certainly no offense intended to anyone; my dad was Air Force, my mom was career Army, my grandfathers were Navy, and as I said, I was a Coastie. I didn't think my post would offend too many Marines, since most of them can't read. ; )

All in good fun. Just like how cops and fire fighters bust each others' chops. It's cute how the hose draggers think they're bigger heroes... haha! Anyhow, a little inter-service rivalry is all in good fun.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Haha, certainly no offense intended to anyone; my dad was Air Force, my mom was career Army, my grandfathers were Navy, and as I said, I was a Coastie. I didn't think my post would offend too many Marines, since most of them can't read. ; )
> 
> All in good fun. Just like how cops and fire fighters bust each others' chops. It's cute how the hose draggers think they're bigger heroes... haha! Anyhow, a little inter-service rivalry is all in good fun.


Lmao as a former 'knuckle dragger' Marine I resemble that remark! Hooked on phonics baby!

To the OP's question the military is gonna keep doing what it has always done, which is protect the interests of the US government.
If somehow we get through all the continuum of government steps and the last guy in line is dead and gone, then its gonna be something like:

'Who runs Bartertown? Master Blaster....body of a man, face of a child...'

Lol let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------

